#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  fault seal analysis

## mkan

please share any topics related to fault seal analysis like pdf, steps or courses 







RegardsSee More: fault seal analysis

----------


## shamshadakhtar

Yes i have papers related to fault seal analysis. also i can share other alot of aapg, gsa etc papers. but i need also cooperation in papers, books and softwares. if u like then email me at shamshadgeologist@gmail.com
thanks
shamshad akhtar

----------


## y6nb

look here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Ciao

----------


## shamshadakhtar

I am looking for any basin modeling software like petromod, genex, 1d basinmod etc. If you can provide i will be very thankful to u and we can build our friendship. Thanks
shamshad akhtar

----------


## y6nb

Ok, by the next week I'll share something for you.
Ciao

----------


## y6nb

....

----------


## y6nb

....

----------


## y6nb

Petromod 11 fix
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Ciao

----------


## y6nb

pass = egpetnet777

----------


## bharakau

Dear can please load it on 4shared , or rapidshare

----------


## amahaminer

about faults  ,   any body have this paper
Gray, K.E., "Approximating Well-to-Fault Distance from Pressure Build-Up Tests", J.
Pet. Tech., 761 -767, (July, 1965).

----------


## darcyoil

@ Amahaminer: Don't go that far back in time. In modern PTA software, just identify the slopes, and the regression analysis will select the most plausible distance. Quite easy in fact

----------


## amahaminer

where u advice me to read about these modern methods,darcyoil

See More: fault seal analysis

----------


## anjumbukhari

do anybody of u have mannual of petromod?

----------


## rafiq.attar

link not working

----------

